# Swap Meet , October 2nd 2021



## JAF/CO (Sep 12, 2021)

Gate will be open at 5:00 AM
The early bird gets the worm


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 12, 2021)

It's nice of you to host this, Jim. (plus you have great parts!)👍


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2021)

I work that weekend but I'll see about switching so I can make it


----------



## JRE (Sep 12, 2021)

Going to try and make it again this year


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2021)

No dice on switching weekends. Guess I'm gonna miss it 😫


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 17, 2021)

Masked, vaccinated, and outdoors…just what the Dr. ordered!


----------



## JRE (Sep 18, 2021)

We'll be there. Going to  deliver a bike to someone at the swap then later in the day head south and pick up a bike I'm buying. Should be a fun weekend.


----------

